# Cracked bindings, still rideable?



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey all, just had me a couple of fun days riding at Arizona Snowbowl. Last run I was pretty beat and had me an epic crash. Managed to tear my pants, rip up my thermals, put a good sized gouge in my leg and cracked the top part of my bindings.

Obviously I'm concerned about the bindings and wondering if they're still useable. The bindings are a pair of Flow Nx2 I got on clearance this past summer and it's the top part of the high back that's cracked. I've attached a picture but to describe it: the plastic is completely cracked through on the left and the padding is the only thing holding that side on. The rest of the high back remains intact.

You guys think gluing it down with some super glue or epoxy will be enough? Or is this done for?

I've been looking around and can't seem to find any place that would just sell that part of the high back. No individual parts dealers.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

You can ride with that for sure. It will slightly decrease responsivenes.
Mail Flow, explain what happened and they will send you a new highback. Did that several times, no issues at all. Especially with higher end binders.


----------

